# Something new I learned from my vet today......



## Lucy323 (Jan 8, 2013)

Dogs are not carnivores at all. That's a myth.

Let that set in for a second while. And, yes, you can guess which conversation I had with my new former vet. There was other fun things said, but that took the cake. Saving grace was that he at least admitted he wasn't a nutritionalist.

And he was Sure that we had worms. Which came back negative, naturally. 

Oh and one more thing I learned, and this is a close 2nd place to not carnivore comment - all of you raw feeders out there.... You're lying. You really feed about 50% kibble because you're dogs would never get the right balance of nutrition, but you don't want to admit it. Gee, and to think that evil Lori composed that huge resource of a website just to scam us all....  

And about me, I've actually been lurking for about 9 months now, soaking in all the information all over this board. Thank you all for all the information and experiences you all put out there. Whenever I have any sort of question, the wealth of information is amazing.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Good grief. If my boss or coworkers said that. I believe I'd smack them. In all reality, my boss actually encourages raw feeding when done correctly.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Ummmm....if dogs aren't carnivores, then why bother putting meat in the kibble at all, fillers are so much cheaper!!....

Wait, oh yeah! The kibbles that are usually found in a vet clinic actually contain very little meat, which is why they are so *healthy* for dogs...LOL

Might be time to interview for a new vet


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Lucy323 said:


> Gee, and to think that evil Lori composed that huge resource of a website just to scam us all....


Mwahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Wow and the vet paid HOW much for that vet certificate? I'd tell him to go back to his school and demand a refund!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Lucy323 said:


> D
> Oh and one more thing I learned, and this is a close 2nd place to not carnivore comment - all of you raw feeders out there.... You're lying. You really feed about 50% kibble because you're dogs would never get the right balance of nutrition, but you don't want to admit it.


You caught me! I've really been buying all that green tripe for myself but was too ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I had something similar happen, I took my GSD puppy to the vet soon after I brought him home... I forgot to make an appointment with my usual vet and got the new young vet at the clinic. 

He asked me what Ollie was eating and I said Honest kitchen, he then went, "oh no no, he needs to be on a puppy food like science diet or eukanuba." So you want me to switch my dog from Honest Kitchen to... Science diet? Cue me, ".........." Wait till he finds out I'm switching him to raw!

LOL. I just shook my head, nodded and smiled.


----------



## Lucy323 (Jan 8, 2013)

Not too long of a story, but I'll still spare you short, I'm actually in the process of switching vets, but I just needed to get the rabies shot out of the way and wanted to do so before my appt with the new vet at the end of the month. And new vet was in the loop on what I was doing when I sent her my records.

I didn't bring up the topic, but I honestly answered when ask. Yes, I *guess* you could say I brought this alllll on myself. Sigh.

There was lots of nodding and smiling and "oh, really?" from me. Both Rock and I had the same GSD head tilt while looking at him. 

Funny how they go from "Lookin' Good!" to being deprived of "minerals and nutrients" within 10 mins. I tried to explain what his diet and weights of rmb/mm/om, but the concept of feeding in pounds and not cups was lost, and all he wanted to know was how many cups of ground beef I was feeding. It was just a lost cause. Cue more head nodding/GSD tilts/and "oh Really?" 

OH - and start of the visit: "Look at those teeth! You must use Crest Strips!!" 
End of visit: "*sucks in through teeth* Yeah, his gums look a little white..." FYI, they're the color of freakin' salmon!

Well, never again, so not too worried, even though I thought for a second animal control was about to be called. 

Thought ya'll enjoy my afternoon!  Now, please excuse me. I need to go home and feed my pup another cup of ground beef.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

if anything dogs are omnivores...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> you can guess which conversation I had with *my new former vet*


LOL! I have to bring Onyx tomorrow for a rabies jab...it's going to cost about $50 just for that 10 second procedure, my vet can't exam her due to her aggression, but I'll still have to pay for the office call, exam, service charge, cleaning of the exam room, disposal of the equipment, yada yada... At least I won't be paying for a lecture!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Piper'sgrl said:


> if anything dogs are omnivores...


Nope they're carnivores. Opportunistic carnivores. Ever try giving your dog a carrot? Comes right out the other end exactly how it went down. Vast majority of vets are not nutritionists so I pretty much never listen to their nutritional advice.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL I've had similar reactions with other vets. Ky's only been to my holistic vet and he encourages raw, so no issues there. But my previous dogs and other vets ... same responses ... I'd just say sure, I'll buy it on the way out, and not bother. 

Vets don't learn nutrition ... I think they only have one day on nutrition and it's probably sponsored by Science Diet (that's just me being cynical, I have no idea who sponsors the day training!)


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Kyleigh said:


> Vets don't learn nutrition ... I think they only have one day on nutrition and it's probably sponsored by Science Diet (that's just me being cynical, I have no idea who sponsors the day training!)


Actually you're more or less right. The nutrition portion is very short and sponsored by a big company in the veterinary formula diet business, ie Science Diet, Purina, Royal Canin, etc so you can bet it's very biased and useless.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually, it really surprised me when I asked the vet of our Doberman (he's blue and can end up with skin issues) about raw and how it would help. He definitely shocked me when he was kind of for it but warned about the precautions of the portions and mix of all the different vitamins and nutrients. (Omega3's, bone, organ, etc.) 

I thought FOR SURE the vets out here would be like the one mentioned above. 'Cause everyone I've talked to thinks Iams is top notch dog food.


----------



## Angela (Mar 22, 2011)

Lucy323 said:


> There was lots of nodding and smiling and "oh, really?" from me. *Both Rock and I had the same GSD head tilt while looking at him. *


I'm still laughing just picturing that LOL. 


Ironically I've never had a vet say anything negative about feeding my dogs raw. I did have one comment about the sparkling white teeth and asked what I did to keep her teeth clean. I just shrugged and said nothing, she just eats raw.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Verivus said:


> . Ever try giving your dog a carrot? Comes right out the other end exactly how it went down.


What is that really expensive coffee they get from the Civet cat eating the coffee beans and passing them undigested? Kopi Luwak?

Maybe I'll feed Liesl some raw coffee beans, and then later.....





Nah.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I think they're part goat. Mine will eat anything.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Lucy323 said:


> There was lots of nodding and smiling and "oh, really?" from me. Both Rock and I had the same GSD head tilt while looking at him.


Now THAT would have been a sight worth seeing!!


----------

